# Difference Filter



## dzre (Mar 20, 2016)

dzre submitted a new resource:

Difference Filter - Can be used to invert source colors or apply a difference filter



> I needed to invert a source - or rather apply a difference filter on it - and out of that came this "plugin", in case someone else has need for this, or did not know about the filter files.
> 
> As of writing I could not find a way to add custom filters, so this plugin is only a minor change to the subtract filter and replaces the subtract filter. If custom filters are added or this becomes irrelevant in some other way, I may update/remove this as necessary.
> 
> The contents of the .zip go to OBS...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## AckMeL666 (Apr 13, 2016)

Very cool I think, but why would you need this? Can you give us some good examples? Or maybe how you use it? Just curious. Thanks ;c)


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 8, 2016)

I am also curious.  What exactly does this do?  What does this achieve?  Visual examples would be helpful here.


----------



## Jukka Muhonen (Apr 29, 2018)

I need mixed reality filter, are you able to write it? I need OBS filter to compare image of my room to video and make almost matching RGB pixels to transparent so i can replace my room with gameplay, without need of greenscreen.


----------



## FEFELAND (Oct 29, 2020)

Nice, thank you. Used it to invert the colors on the FitBit window capture. The app doesn't have an official dark mode....
Did that, keyed out the black and used the color correction thing to make the white brighter.


----------



## JV_2501 (Aug 14, 2021)

FEFELAND said:


> Nice, thank you. Used it to invert the colors on the FitBit window capture. The app doesn't have an official dark mode....
> Did that, keyed out the black and used the color correction thing to make the white brighter.
> View attachment 62542


I'm not being able to achieve this result... I see that, by the image, you're using different filters to get this result. How did you do it?


----------

